# building my first pedal board =) advice?



## definitelymaybe1991 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm just getting into effects pedals after a good little time playing my guitar  i was searching around for info on how to get started building one. First came the actual board, i was at first going to buy a Boss one like my guitar teacher has, but isaw it costed about 250, and while i have the money i don't really want to spend it on that. I'm really good with wood and bolts and all that stuff so I've designed a folding maple pedalboard that i think is pretty cool. I'll post it up here sometime 

now here's where i need the help

Im mainly a blues and straight up rock player, i play jazz but that's usually on a nylon acoustic =) anyway, here are the pedals i've chosen.

Dunlop original crybaby wah pedal (69)
Boss DS-1 distortion pedal (39)
Fender PT-100 custom pedal tuner (39)
Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor pedal (85)
Boss RV-5 digital reverb (149)
Boss blues driver (79) 

Visual sound adaptor (19)

those are just the prices, in brackets, for keeping my own tally, haha. I've chosen them mostly from looking at the pedalboard of both my guitar teacher and friends, who mostly play the same music. They have flangers and phasers and some chorus pedals but right now, i'm starting out so i want the bare bones

Now i have a couple of questions for you experience electric guitarists. 1. am i missing anything important? and i don't mean a Flanger or a Phaser or a 500 dollar modulation unit, or a metal distortion stomp box  lol i mean what i can really use.

2. I've chosen one of those surge protectors to place on the side of the board, and to power the pedals with adaptors. Here's my question:

how do you power them, exactly? I found an adapter on Musiciansfriend.com
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Visual-Sound-1-SPOT-SpaceSaving-9V-Adapter?sku=151686

that says it has enough power to power the whole board, and from reading the reviews it seems true. 

my question is, once the adapter is plugged into the outlet, and it's plugged into one of the pedals, how is that power transferred to the other pedals? 

is it a simple matter of the power being transferred through the 1/4" jack short cables? or is there something else that I don't know. I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me, soryr for being so nooby, haha, but everyone starts somewhere


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

If you want to use the Visual Sound adaptor, then I would recommend getting the daisy chain kit you can get with it. You can can power up to 5 pedals with the one adaptor http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Visual-Sound-MultiPlug-5-Cable-for-1-SPOT-Adapter?sku=151687

With your pedal choices I have a few recommendations. I would suggest an Electro-Harmonix Holy Grail Reverb as opposed to the Boss digital reverb. Its cheaper and more organic sounding. Now with your other pedals, how do you plan to use them? Are you going to use the Blues Driver to boost the DS-1? That would be the way I would use it. Im using a modded BD-2 right now as a booster and it works great. I would also suggest getting another lighter sounding overdrive to put with the DS-1 like an SD-1 from Boss or an Ibanez Tube Screamer. Just to give you an option if you want to play something with less distortion and more of a light overdrive. And it never hurts to have a chorus as they are very versatile. Look around for an older CE-2 or CE-3 from Boss


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

definitelymaybe1991 said:


> 2. I've chosen one of those surge protectors to place on the side of the board, and to power the pedals with adaptors. Here's my question:
> 
> how do you power them, exactly? I found an adapter on Musiciansfriend.com
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Visual-Sound-1-SPOT-SpaceSaving-9V-Adapter?sku=151686
> ...


Hmm, that 9V adapter will only power one pedal at a time as it is. It also might not have enough juice to power more than 5 pedals at a time without getting that cool dying battery effect. 

Also, it might be better to spend the money on something like this. It appears to have separate leads to each pedal. This should prevent tone loss due to common ground (I might be wrong.). 

I also recommend a chorus pedal for a fuller sound and a light distortion. An EQ is another handy one to have.


----------



## definitelymaybe1991 (Dec 18, 2007)

the daisy chain makes sense yeah! lol now i know how it works  hmm thanks


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Get the daisy chain adapter and you can power all of the pedals via the 1 Spot. You can even buy a 2nd adapter and power up to 10 pedals - thats what I do on my board. I've never had an issue with the 1 Spot not supplying enough power. 

Unless you have a specific need for it, I'd skip the Noise Suppresor. I've never had a need for them. Even if you're playing the nosiest single coil pickups, you can roll down your guitar volume between songs and there wont be any noise.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd recommend an EQ pedal. The sound-shaping possibilities are worth the price alone. I use a Behringer EQ700 pedal. Inexpensive, runs great, solidly built. It's made from hard plastic, so don't stomp it with army boots. I leave mine on all the time anyways, so it's not really an issue for me. Could also be used as a clean boost as well.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

*PedalBoard*

I agree with sproul07, you should get the electro-harmonix holy grail reverb as it tends to be a little cheaper and does sound much more organic but for that one you're going to need an electro-harmonix adapter. You also need a light overdrive if you're playing rock/jazz. I'd suggest the catalinbread hyperpak. I just bought one and I can't believe it took me this long to find it. Great response to picking dynamics and your volume knobs, takes up minimal space on your pedalboard & only runs $109.99 new. Lastly, I know you're a straight up rocker but adding a delay pedal is loads of fun....I have 3! Your best bet would be a boss dd-5 or dd-3 but if you want to step it up a little you should look into the Line 6 DL4 delay/looper BUT only get the newer ones with the block logo on the face NOT the script logo.

EDIT: I forgot to add that you don't really need a Noise Supressor with that setup..so you'de have a little extra $$ for other more useful pedals


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What amp are you using?

TG


----------



## definitelymaybe1991 (Dec 18, 2007)

ehhhhh i'm using a vox valvetronix 30watttt amp

it's a modelling amp lol, which is why it's taken me so long to get to buying pedals haha, it has like 11 effects in it :S 

it's an OK amp, it was like 300 something. i never use it live anyway (we have fender (can't even remember the model XD) amps and then we use a PA system.

yah i think i'll skip the noise suppressor...for now.

and i don't think im going to get the DS-1 distortion pedal, i was trying it out at the store and i don't like the sound.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

definitelymaybe1991 said:


> ehhhhh i'm using a vox valvetronix 30watttt amp
> 
> it's a modelling amp lol, which is why it's taken me so long to get to buying pedals haha, it has like 11 effects in it :S


Sounds like although you have a billion effects at your disposal you don't like the basic tone of your amp. My suggestion would be to first upgrade your amp and then start to worry about effects.

You don't need to spend tons of cash for a Fender or Marshall logo. There are so many great used tube amps out there that can be had for reasonable money: the two in my screen name, Ampeg, Supro, to name only a few. Find a basic tone you like, and then add a bit of pedal spice _if_ you need it.


BTW, if you need a wah in the mean time I would steer clear of the crybaby. There are MUCH better options out there.

TG


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I use 1 visual sound adaptor for 12 pedals at once. I link a 8 plug daisy chain to a 5 plus daisy chain. There is no need to buy multiple adaptors or anything expensive. All the pedals you use, use very little juice (except the reverb, but you will still have room to spare on that adaptor with it). 

Your pedal selection is good, but you might like a little variety. For a light overdrive the Blues Driver is great, but many people love the Digitech Bad Monkey (about $50) as the best low cost overdrive out there. With a name like Definitely Maybe, I assume your an Oasis fan. Noel likes to use a Hot Cake, but they go for $150 used when you can find them. The Bad Monkey has a similar mid boost and range of distortion. It's a great low cost alternative.

I wouldn't worry about spending money on the noise suppressor until you are playing live and having difficulties with florescent lights creating noise in your rig. Basically, it's the kind of pedal some never need to buy, so don't spend your money until you are sure you need it. I've been playing for 16 years and my Strat can make noise, but I've never wanted one. I just tilt my body and get used to how to stand so it doesn't make noise and turn my volume down between songs. Keep in mind that everything you add to your chain has a slight negative effect on your tone even when all the pedals are off (your signal gets weaker as it has to go through more things to get to the amp). So if you don't need something, you should keep it out.

+1 on the Holy Grail. It's cheaper than the Boss and sounds more natural. Alternatively, you might like a delay pedal more for creating spacious sounds, especially if your amp already has reverb. The Boss digital delay pedals are great workhorses.


----------



## definitelymaybe1991 (Dec 18, 2007)

well.

lol.

i was talking to 2 of my guitar teachers, and one of them told me to buy a multi effects unit. and i will. lol

thanks guys.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I was actually thinking about starting to put together a board for my son. I got a lot of good information out of this so far. 

I was looking at some of the Boss pedal boards but they looked to be very cheaply made, I figured the hinges were pretty crappy. Where do you fellas buy your pedal boards?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

definitelymaybe1991 said:


> well.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


It's a convenient way to get all of your effects in one package and you only have to learn one interface, but you do give up a few things. I'm not saying don't buy it, just keep these facts for affordable multi-effects in mind :

- Typically the tones don't have as much personality as with individual quality pedals. 
- If you don't like the sound of a few of the effects you can't just sell them and get the one you want. (not modular like individual pedals)
- If one thing breaks down, often it all breaks down.
- less resale value down the road


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> It's a convenient way to get all of your effects in one package and you only have to learn one interface, but you do give up a few things. I'm not saying don't buy it, just keep these facts for affordable multi-effects in mind :
> 
> - Typically the tones don't have as much personality as with individual quality pedals.
> - If you don't like the sound of a few of the effects you can't just sell them and get the one you want. (not modular like individual pedals)
> ...


I'd have to agree with you, BUT even a cheapie like the Digitech RP-50 is a good starting point for experimenting with your sound. Alas, its all digital and harsh sounding. 

I have a friend who has gone through about 4 of the RP-50's so far. He swears by them, even though he does have other pedals. The buttons get worn down on them and the 100% plastic cases on most models are not ideal for kicking around.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Wheeman said:


> I'd have to agree with you, BUT even a cheapie like the Digitech RP-50 is a good starting point for experimenting with your sound. Alas, its all digital and harsh sounding.


Very true. It's also an inexpensive way of hearing the general personality of each type of effect, so you know which ones are part of your sound and which aren't before you put up any more of an investment.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

bRian said:


> I was actually thinking about starting to put together a board for my son. I got a lot of good information out of this so far.
> 
> I was looking at some of the Boss pedal boards but they looked to be very cheaply made, I figured the hinges were pretty crappy. Where do you fellas buy your pedal boards?


If you want to go with a soft-case style without spending a bundle, look here:

http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/pr...d=725&osCsid=26051a97ee22db83d0f3777d95972d4d


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bRian said:


> I was looking at some of the Boss pedal boards but they looked to be very cheaply made, I figured the hinges were pretty crappy. Where do you fellas buy your pedal boards?


Those Boss Pedal boards are not exactly flimsy. I've had one that I gigged with for over 10 years and it's still with me. 

I got my latest pedal board from L&M. It's a made by Stagemaster and they come in different sizes. One of the forumers here, iaresee, also makes pedalboards check out http://www.coastpedalboards.com 

You can also try Pedaltrains http://www.pedaltrain.com/pt/


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Chito said:


> One of the forumers here, iaresee, also makes pedalboards check out http://www.coastpedalboards.com


Thanks Chito. Yup, anything you need we can build it. We have some standard offerings but custom work is our world.


----------

